# Merckx Corsa 01



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*SOLD - Merckx Corsa 01*

The moderator gave me approval to plug my classic frame for sale since I have purchased an ad in RBR Classifieds:

I have reluctantly decided to sell my Eddy Merckx Corsa 01 frame and fork. Excellent condition with no dents or paint problems. Merckx Century geometry, perhaps his best handling frame. Steel lugged frame (Deda 01) with chrome fork and stays. Original factory paint, made and painted in Belgium.

Top tube measures 56.8 cm center-center, seat tube 57 cm c-c, with 72.5 seat tube angle. Head tube length is 15.0 cm. I am the original owner of this frame and bought it new from Cycles Bikyle in Philadelphia, PA. Fork steerer tube is uncut, allowing room for about 2 cm of spacers in headset. It has a threaded 1" fork.

Here is a link to the RBR ad: 

Merckx Corsa 01 - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com

More photos can viewed at my Flickr page:

Merckx Corsa 01 front | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## johnsocj (Aug 5, 2002)

WOW! You must be hard up. I have one- and it is the one and only bike I will not part with willingly. 

I've ridden a bunch of similar M's Corsas, Century Specials, etc, and I can tell you that there's something different about the Corsa 01's. There's a -touch- of stability that holds on, that encourages long miles, you don't have to pay attention to it, but it's still fast and able. It also feels lighter and livelier.

Absolutely the best bike I've ever ridden, and I'm woefully out of shape, with back problems (not caused by cycling) but if I had to ride 200 miles right now, this is the only bike I'd want.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Not so much hard up as out of space in my garage. Most of my cycling now is commuting and I've got two bikes that I use for that, plus another Merckx AX (ti) for long weekend rides and a retro De Bernardi. I will probably kick myself later for selling the Corsa, but hopefully someone will buy it and ride the heck out of it like it deserves.


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

That is an incredible Merckx.

I love it, and I wish you all the best on your sale.

I am going through an increasingly painful downsizing of the herd, and I hope you get every penny you deserve.

...as that is a very pretty bicycle.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

One day you WILL long for this bike. I got rid of my first De Rosa years back, thinking I was good with my carbon frame. My mind changed once it was gone for a bit. Luckily I found another NOS a few years later and paid dearly for it. But, if you have zero emotional attachment to, sell it. I just hope you don't have a "why did do it scenario" down the road. BTW, did you know that they don't make these bikes anymore? Just plastic and aluminum.....

Good Luck


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*merkx*

I am attached to the frame and have a lot of fond memories surrounding it -- bike tours, centuries, commuting and my fastest ride ever. It's the first bike I owned that really fit me well, and it handles better than any bike I have ridden. However, my cycling needs have changed over the years and a sport touring bike really suits my needs better most of the time. Probably 75% of my rides and 50% of my mileage is from bike commuting, and my commute distance is increasing by 10 miles in a couple of months. The Merckx is not so great for commuting -- no room for fenders and no mounts for racks. I commuted on it all summer last year and it was a blast, but reality started to sink in when it started to rain more often and get colder and I needed to carry more gear.

So I bought a Salsa Casseroll frame in late winter and swapped all of the parts from the Merckx to build it. I love the Casseroll so much that I recently snapped up a Waterford sport tourer for a great price, and I can use that bike for commuting as well as recreational rides and tours. So, I'm losing a great bike but gaining a couple of great ones. Here's one more shot of the Merckx set up for commuting.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Whats wrong with you? Are you ****ing high?

DO NOT SELL THIS BIKE!!!


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

Seriously how much room would a bare frame take up in a garage? I would just hang it up somewhere and sit on it for a while. I live in a '60s track home in northern California (small houses) with your standard size 2 car garage. I currently have 10 fully built bikes and 2 cars all fit snugly inside it. You just have to be creative.
I loved my Corsa-01 so much that I had it rebuilt after I destroyed it in a roof rack accident. 
some of you may remember the story:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/merckx/resurrecting-merckx-109729.html

Only If yours were a size bigger.....


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*You silly silly man*



tarwheel2 said:


> The moderator gave me approval to plug my classic frame for sale since I have purchased an ad in RBR Classifieds:
> 
> I have reluctantly decided to sell my Eddy Merckx Corsa 01 frame and fork. Excellent condition with no dents or paint problems. Merckx Century geometry, perhaps his best handling frame. Steel lugged frame (Deda 01) with chrome fork and stays. Original factory paint, made and painted in Belgium.
> 
> ...


If it is just space, I volunteer to keep it in my basement and take it out on sunny days to keep the cobwebs off...


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sold! 

If your are having trouble understanding why someone would sell a perfectly good Merckx frame, perhaps this will help explain it. This is the frame that I am basically swapping the Merckx for -- a Waterford RS-22. More photos to come once I get it built up.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

tarwheel2 said:


> Sold!
> 
> If your are having trouble understanding why someone would sell a perfectly good Merckx frame, perhaps this will help explain it. This is the frame that I am basically swapping the Merckx for -- a Waterford RS-22. More photos to come once I get it built up.


Keep the Merckx, sell me the Waterford! That's a beauty.


----------

